# Importing drugs into US



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Can anyone tell me about the customs rules on buying drugs overseas? If I remember correctly, the FDA rule is buying a personal 3 month supply. I have bought noortropics before from a UK pharmacy, and it was sent in discreet unmarked packages. Even though it is legal to buy these drugs, the FDA likes to crack down on them and has the packages seized.I recently had some positive results with a south american drug called Praxis. It has simethicone, pancretin, and domperidone. The domperidone is not approved by the FDA, but it is an OTC in other countries. I found that this combo cut my gas problem to about nothing and moved my stools quickly and allowed them to form better.I'd like to have a supply of this send to me by a doctor, but want some advice on how to send it over. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I can't comment about the drug itself, but I can tell you that the Mexican pharmacies seem to be the easiest way to have drugs imported. You can go the www.pharmapardise.com and in the comment section, ask them if they carry this medication. If they do, they will drive the medication across the border and ship it UPS from within the US. It's very easy.Steven


----------



## jenniferbrown (Jun 15, 2021)

If you are looking for ways to import medication then you can choose *Online pills store*. They provide free shipping to USA. You can check their website to see if your medicine is available there.

https://www.onlinepillswww.com/


----------

